# sage descaler



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Just wondered does most people on here use the official sage descaler and backflushing tablets?

Things like urnex and caffiza will be much cheaper, but then I don't know if they are suitable for my barista express?


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

I use Caffizza for cleaning and Oust descaler.....(found it dirt cheap in bottles at Wilko).


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

DAH said:


> I use Caffizza for cleaning and Oust descaler.....(found it dirt cheap in bottles at Wilko).


Just thought I'd add...... I had a descaling issue 2 days after my warranty ran out and the first question they asked was if I used their descaler.... I said no, and they didn't want to know me. Not sure what would've happened if I said yes, and don't really know that they'd be able to tell anyway (other than asking for proof of purchase of descaler).... My point is, the manual says to use vinegar/water, but it's up to you.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I could never justify the price of the Sage products. Used Cafiza and Puly


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

DAH said:


> Just thought I'd add...... I had a descaling issue 2 days after my warranty ran out and the first question they asked was if I used their descaler.... I said no, and they didn't want to know me. Not sure what would've happened if I said yes, and don't really know that they'd be able to tell anyway (other than asking for proof of purchase of descaler).... My point is, the manual says to use vinegar/water, but it's up to you.


Ironically if you had said that you used vinegar they would have been obliged to repair or replace. For some reason their current policy is not to recommend vinegar anymore.

I had an internal leakage in my machine due to scale and they replaced it based on potential liability for recommending vinegar which they don't anymore. Well beyond the warranty period.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I use puly back flush tablets that are size up on the sage ones. Some use powder but for the little extra I pay for the tablets and may use the powder for cleaning mugs and baskets.

I've also used puly and sage's descaler on my BE and on my DB. Puly's is seems can be used on any machine without causing material problems - gaggia and aluminium boilers etc. Sage say that theirs contains some sulphamic acid but the % ingredients don't add up. It's a more agressive descaler than the other usual ones and ok on copper and stainless steel.







This gives some idea of what this means when descaling






Durgol has a lot of sulphamic acid in it. Most if not all bean to cup machines use a thermocoil of some sort so descalers for those should be effective. I believe it's possible to dig out statements that puly descaler isn't suitable for thermocoil type machines.

After much searching around following Sage's price changes I'm switching to this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004L8V966/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

When I ordered it I was pretty convinced it contains a lot of sulphamic acid however if it's the same as the sachet that they sell it's very similar to the Sage descaler. They also do one in liquid form which does look to contain more. That may be a good idea on thermocoil type machines. It might also be a good idea to do most of the descaling via hot water as slowly as possible on those to increase the contact time.

John

-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The coils inside the thermoblocks are stainless steel, so sulphamic acid descalers are safe to use.


----------

